# Bass on floating worms.



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My son Matt and I hit the local flow today for some floating worm action. Got several early on the worms, then switched to the Zoom speedcraw for several more good fish. All spawning activity is past here, and the bass are really on the feed!


----------

